# Store 1,000 TB on a DVD



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

yes you read it right, soon you'll be able to store 1,000 TB on a single DVD; thats equivalent to 50,000 full HD movies!



> Our work will greatly impact the development of super-compact devices as well as nanoscience and nanotechnology research.
> 
> The exceptional penetration feature of light beams allow for 3D recording or fabrication, which can dramatically increase the data storage – the number of dots – on a single optical device.
> 
> ...



When this technique is publically available, I really hope Digit would still supply 2 or 3 DVDs 

Source: More data storage? Here's how to fit 1,000 terabytes on a DVD


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice.

Nice.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2013)

does it work?? not tested yet. Any Pilots here?

checked the link, nothing too interesting or usable here.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 24, 2013)

What about read/write speed won't it take forever to copy even 1 TB ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

do read the comments.


----------



## newway01 (Jun 24, 2013)

3D optical data storage was an old tech, but it didn't developed as much as the magnetic storage devices. when people moved to magnetic flash storage devices, manufacturers ditched researches on optical technology. Its glad to see that some are actually interested in bringing out this technology to the masses


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2013)

A single scratch and the entire 1000 tb gone to waste.. no thx from my side.. Online backup FTW


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> A single scratch and the entire 1000 tb gone to waste.. no thx from my side.. Online backup FTW



 One of the guy said in thecomments:



> With a petabyte to play with you could probably burn the same data  multiple times in different CD sectors and lose 90% of the disk to  scratches while still maintaining data integrity. 10% of the surface is  still 100 terabytes!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

And they say disks are dead.


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

*cdn.overclock.net/a/a3/200x200px-ZC-a3bc9b76_disgusted-mother-of-god.png

We can store entire movies ever released, in few DVDs.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

This is going to take a long time.How many people are using Blu-ray discs as of now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

1000TB in DVD..i won't call it a DVD...it should be named higher than BluRay
may be Ultra Ray


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> This is going to take a long time.How many people are using Blu-ray discs as of now?



This tech is not developed yet, its being worked on. ANd its not aimed at consumers, but more towards data center guys.


----------



## root.king (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm still don't viewed any bluray disk and any hd disk in my town and now  this is wt ......


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> A single scratch and the entire 1000 tb gone to waste.. no thx from my side.. Online backup FTW



nobody is going to mishandle a 1000 TB disc like a Rs 10 DVD


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

i think Holographic Data Storage would have been an even bigger tech from data storage standpoint, if there were ample investors.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i think Holographic Data Storage would be an even bigger tech from data storage standpoint.



Google "DNA data storage".



anirbandd said:


> i think Holographic Data Storage would be an even bigger tech from data storage standpoint.



Google "DNA data storage".


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

edited...


----------



## Richal1234 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wa...1000TB,  awesome.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope speeds are better than normal DVDs else it would take ages to burn a DVD.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2013)

^GOOD Point 
Even with Sata 6 GBPS speeds, this will take ages to  cover entire DVDs


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 1000TB in DVD..i won't call it a DVD...it should be named higher than BluRay
> may be Ultra Ray



Yep right...
UV VIBGYOR IR
so it will be called UltraViolet Disc


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

But i don't think, it will be out for personal use.
It will be like the "Supercomputers" of Storage media, only to be used by big organizations/companies.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But i don't think, it will be out for personal use.
> It will be like the "Supercomputers" of Storage media, only to be used by big organizations/companies.



I don't think so but it is gonna have fate of Blu-ray discs..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2013)

Companies should develop actual mainstream things instead of these things.. Its been too long since Blu ray has released and it's cost/GB is waaay more than what it should be


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Companies should develop actual mainstream things instead of these things.. Its been too long since Blu ray has released and it's cost/GB is waaay more than what it should be



Yeah something Like Heat assisted Magnetic Recording Heat-assisted magnetic recording - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> HAMR could increase the limit of magnetic recording by more than a factor of 100. This could result in storage capacities as great as 50 terabits per square inch.
> 
> As of 2007, Seagate believed it could produce 300 terabit (37.5 terabyte) Hard disk drives using HAMR technology.[5] Some news sites erroneously reported that Seagate would launch a 300 TB HDD by 2010. Seagate responded to this news stating that 50 terabit per-square-inch density is well past the 2010 timeframe and that this may also involve a combination of Bit Patterned Media.[6]
> As of early 2009 Seagate is still working on HAMR and has achieved 250 Gb per square inch. This was half of the density achieved via perpendicular recording at that time.[7]
> ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

This looks promising. But I would still like to see flash technology becomming dirt cheap to make cheaper ssd's available. With the two technologies developing at a pace, I believe hybrid drives are the future.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

^^What looks promising ??
HAMR ??
It would be ultimate soln for mega size backups...


----------

